# How to gain weight with IBS or "LG"...?



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm currently almost underweight for my height. I am starting a training regimen for cardio-respiratory endurance. This will require an increased intake of calories.Anything on this link that I can consume safely? _(I suffer from chronic constipation and "leaky gas"_)http://nutrition.about.com/od/tryingtogainweight/tp/foodstogainweight.htm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Everyone is different hon. What bothers one person may not bother another. So you have to try for yourself. Just avoid foods that may cause excess flatulence.


----------



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

BQ said:


> Everyone is different hon. What bothers one person may not bother another. So you have to try for yourself. Just avoid foods that may cause excess flatulence.


Great idea. I'll just blitzkrieg it by experimenting with a bunch of high carb, high calorie, and high unsaturated fat foods. If no one runs away from me while holding their noses, I'll assume those foods are safe to gain weight with.







I've lost 20 pounds and fell to a single-digit body fat percentage since my symptoms began. I figure most people would have the opposite problem. But being underweight isn't much better than being overweight, if at all.


----------



## xxjamie2004xx (Nov 18, 2011)

BQ said:


> Everyone is different hon.


Wow. What's it like being a genius


----------



## kirsty87 (Jul 24, 2011)

PumpIron said:


> I'm currently almost underweight for my height. I am starting a training regimen for cardio-respiratory endurance. This will require an increased intake of calories.Anything on this link that I can consume safely? _(I suffer from chronic constipation and "leaky gas"_)http://nutrition.about.com/od/tryingtogainweight/tp/foodstogainweight.htm


----------



## kirsty87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey I am the same im currently seeing a dietician about it she looked at ma food diary and said the best way is to eat more diary products which doesnt bother me so it depends if ur ok with this or not have u seen a dietican bout this ?


----------



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

kirsty87 said:


> Hey I am the same im currently seeing a dietician about it she looked at ma food diary and said the best way is to eat more diary products which doesnt bother me so it depends if ur ok with this or not have u seen a dietican bout this ?


No i haven't seen a dietician yet. If my weight starts to fall anymore then I think I will have to. It seems like people know more about how to lose weight than gain weight. And gaining weight with a condition like LG is a nightmare.


----------



## chicken-licken (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Pumpiron,I have a similar problem to you, though mine is through D!!! but I am having a huge amount of trouble trying to put on weight...My saviour has been high calorie drinks (the prescription kind), for me had been fortijuce as I cannot have dairy, but you can get the milk versions too. These have around 300cals per 200ml bottle, so good for packing the cals in!!! If you find any other methods, please let me know as I have to go for my weight check up soon and I'm a bit worried about it!Chicken


----------



## bradster1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Please keep us posted. Everything I usually read states that people tend to gain weight with IBS. Not me. I weigh about 20 lbs less than I would like to but can't manage to gain any weight. Part of this may be due to the fact that when I have bad flare ups of my IBS I tend to get scared to eat much thinking that things are going to get worse by eating.


----------



## kojbats (Jan 1, 2012)

2 snickers bars every night at bedtime. plus healthy foods the rest of the day, when you can eat. and smaller amounts or various shakes/drinks for protein. lentils are a good food with fiber, protein and calories especially if mixed with olive oil. I'm trying to gain weight and it is frustrating. also, any strength exercises to build up muscle can help.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I am FODMAP sensitive, so my food choices are limited. When I'm working out a lot what I add to my diet are: A large carb-rich breakfast like twice-cooked brown rice, and maybe homemade sausage patties (ground pork, vinegar, sage salt and maple syrup)Baked sweet potatoesNuts and seedsA protein (hemp-based without additives) shake made with rice milk every afternoonHomemade energy bars: 4C puffed rice 1/2C Sunflower seeds 1/2C Pumpkin seeds 1/2 C Tahini 1/2C Maple Syrup 1t Vanilla. Combine wet ingredients and bring to a boil. Pour over dry ingredients, turn out onto a greased sheet. Cover with waxed paper and press firmly. Let sit overnight and cut into squares.


----------

